# Test Stack No. 17 for PCT support ?



## akwild1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guys I get these emails all the time from elite fitness and they are constantly trying to sell a product called test stack no.17 - I usually ignore there emails , but today's caught my eye. It's trying to say there product is beneficial for pct support and on cycle support. 

Heres what they say about this product - if you have used it please share your thoughts , even if you havnt explain why you think this isn't wise to use during pct or is wise to use. Thanks 


Test Stack No. 17 isn't just some cheap testosterone booster with 3-4 ingredients that you'd find at the local GNC. No, Test Stack is the most-extreme, non-steroidal testosterone accelerator on the market, combining 12 rare and potent ingredients to give you the best natural testosterone boost possible, while simultaneously stifling estrogen. 

One of the headlining ingredients is ProLensis Bulbine Natalensis, a rare plant extract from Africa that, according to a University of Ford Hare study, can provide up to a 347% surge in testosterone. This isn't all because the study also revealed that Bulbine Natalensis can also lower estrogen by 20-38%. This estrogen-annihilating effect is critical to helping you avoid the estrogenic side effects of injectable steroids, like gynecomastia (bitch tits) and water retention.

The incredible testosterone-boosting effect of Test Stack is only intensified by Fadogia Agrestis, which, according to research by the University of Ilorin, boosts testosterone by up to 200%. Fadogia Agrestis, another African plant extract, further works to increase natural testosterone production by stimulating the leydig cells, which play a critical role in getting your testicles to produce more testosterone. The Ilorin study revealed that, following 28 days' use, mice had much fuller testicles after Fadogia Agrestis.

Both Avenacosides A&B and 3,4-Divanillyltetrahydrofuran are also critical performers in Test Stack 17 because they attach to your sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG). When these ingredients bind to SHBG, this hormone is no longer able to attach to your free testosterone and inhibit it. The end result is that your body courses with more free testosterone, allowing you to keep muscle gains post cycle and avoid shutdown.

Shilijet is another favorite compound of mine for on-cycle and PCT support because it lowers prolactin, which almost instantaneously causes a rise in testosterone. Furthermore, Shilijet provides such a big spike in libido that you'll feel like a teen again - you know, the time when you could even get off to a Victoria's Secret magazine.

Other ingredients in Test Stack No. 17 that work to dramatically boost your testosterone and/or libido include Cnidium Monnieri, Catuaba P.E. 4:1 Extract, Desmodium Gangeticum 10:1, Ligusticum and Chlorophytum Borivilianum (Safed Musli). 
Be sure to read more about everything in Test Stack No. 17 right here!

Test Stack No. 17's Tremendous On-Cycle and PCT Benefits 
The great thing about Test Stack No. 17 is that it can be used in combination with other ancillaries/PCT drugs, or used as a standalone product (depending upon your steroid cycle). Assuming you employ Test Stack No. 17 for your on-cycle support and PCT, you're going to experience the following benefits:

 Strong Levels of Natural Testosterone - Allowing you to avoid severe HPTA suppression and keep your libido going strong.

 A Flood of Muscle-building Hormones - Keep your hard-earned muscle gains from a steroid cycle and continue flaunting the massive, ripped physique of your dreams.

 Organ Protection - Paeonia Lactiflora, one of Test Stack's ingredients, has a "cleansing and clarifying" effect on organs, helping you to stave off the liver destruction that steroids can cause.

 More Free Testosterone flowing in your Body - Thanks to Avenacosides A&B and 3,4-Divanillyltetrahydrofuran attaching to SHBG.

 Keep your Major Strength Gains - Strength can go with muscle gains post cycle; but Test Stack 17 will help you preserve your impressive lifting feats.

 Soaring Libido - One more time...Test Stack and its natural testosterone-raising benefits are crucial to keeping your libido elevated, and helping you satisfy your partner again and again.

Why not just use HCG for increasing Libido? 
Okay, before I get to the fantastic deal on Test Stack No. 17, I want to address one question that I commonly get from AAS-using customers...Why would I use Test Stack No. 17 over Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG) for libido-saving purposes?

Hey, I'm not going to argue with the effectiveness of HCG in minimizing testosterone shutdown during a steroid cycle. This compound allows your libido to remain unaffected on cycle, and in some cases it can even increase your libido. However, there are two main problems with HCG: 
1. It it illegal.
2. It must be administered by injection several times weekly.

These downsides are both in stark contrast to Test Stack No. 17, which is taken orally and is totally legal, despite its extreme muscle-building and libido-enhancing benefits.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 18, 2016)

its not going to do much as a T booster.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2016)

I stopped reading where I saw elite fitness on the first line.

Just no.

Clomid and nolva for pct


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 19, 2016)

The product is garbage.


----------

